# Sprint Wireless Roofing Discounts



## ChrisC (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi everyone, my name is Chris Castillo with Sprint/Nextel Business. I wanted to share that Sprint offers a roofing discount for any new accounts whether its under the business or personal lines through our partnership with GAF products. Any questions on switching over or a new account please feel free to reach out [email protected] thanks guys


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

This is your 2nd post with the same spam? I think i said last time that spring was the worst service I ever had and I wouldn't use it again if it were free.


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 16, 2011)

Im sorry that you had a bad experience, I appreciate the input but service varies by location and network, in which case we offer 2. I am posting to inform of a discount we offer for roofing companies so while you may have had a bad experience, it does not hold true for everyone. Thank you again


----------



## Kanga Roofing (Jun 8, 2011)

ChrisC said:


> Im sorry that you had a bad experience, I appreciate the input but service varies by location and network, in which case we offer 2. I am posting to inform of a discount we offer for roofing companies so while you may have had a bad experience, it does not hold true for everyone. Thank you again


Is this offer still active?


----------

